# Dock Pure i-20 non reconnu par ipod 30go 5.5g



## julep (17 Février 2011)

Bonjour 

En achetant hier le dock précédemment cité:  

http://www.pure.com/products/product.asp?Product=VL-61429&Category= 

j'ai eu la demie surprise de constaté que celui ci ne pouvait pas prendre en charge mon ipod 30go 5.5g. 

En fouinant sur le net j'ai pu trouvé ça:  

http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/apple/...nalisation-ipodwizard-rockbox-sujet_341_1.htm 

pas de problème pour l'installation. J'ai maintenant l'interface du  classic (sans coverflow) mais mon dock ne reconnait toujours pas  l'ipod... quel coquin!!! 

Donc je me dis que le dock ne reconnait pas la 1ère version du Classic mais les versions plus récentes

Suis-je dans le vrai et il y a-t-il une solution à mon problème? Mis à part changer d'ipod bien sûr. 


Par avance merci. 

Julien


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Oui, tu es dans le vrai (cf : image miniature) car ton iPod est incompatible avec le Dock PURE i-20.

Modifier le firmware ne changera pas à ton problème.

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## julep (17 Février 2011)

Merci en tous les cas pour ta réponse.

 J'avais bien vue l'image présente dans ton fichier joint mais il est vrai que j'avais quand même un espoir (quel naïf je fais...)

Il n'y a donc aucun moyen de changer la version de mon ipod pour qu'il devienne compatible avec ce put... de dock de mer... Pourtant c'est cool il a une sortie digitale et un DAC intégré pour la modique somme Marise de ... 90

J'avais pas prévue de changer d'ipod mais tant qu'à faire autant lorgner sur le classic 160go et me servir de l'autre en nomade.

Avez vous des bons plans concernant un tel achat. J'ai vu une belle offre sur le bon coin:

http://www.leboncoin.fr/image_son/169754055.htm?ca=18_s

mais j'ai un peu du mal à y croire..

Affaire à suivre et encore merci

Julien


----------

